# "Sazonalidades"



## Muñoz

¿Alguien porfa me ayuda con la traducción al español de "sazonalidades" en el siguiente contexto (El texto original estaba en portugués 'Brasil' y sólo no pude traducir esa palabra aún)?


Debemos siempre estar atentos a ponderaciones que permitan que estos indicadores sean más robustos, bien como a las "sazonalidades". Estos indicadores deben ser medidos en lo mínimo una vez por mes.

Gracias desde ya


----------



## Vanda

Oi Muñoz,

Talvez a definição da palavra em português ajude a encontrar a palavra no espanhol.
Sazonalidade - Qualidade de sazonal.  
sazonal - estacional (espanhol)


----------



## Muñoz

Pois é, mas aqui ele se refere a interpéries que ocorrem te tempos em tempos... temo que "estacional" ou até mesmo "ocurrencias estacionales" não se aplicaria ao contexto...


----------



## Vanda

Mas a sazonalidade vem de sazonal, aquilo que ocorre de tanto a tanto tempo, apenas em certas estações. Por exemplo: venda de ovos de Páscoa é sazonal, vende naquele determinado período da Páscoa (em teoria). Posso falar da sazonalidade da venda de ovos de Páscoa.



> *Sazonalidade **-* se caracteriza pelo aumento ou redução significativos da demanda pelo produto em determinada época do ano. Os negócios com maior sazonalidade são perigosos e oferecem riscos que obrigam os empreendedores a manobras precisas. Quando em alto grau, é considerada fator negativo na avaliação do negócio.


----------



## Muñoz

Sim, o conceito de sazonal está claro... apenas não achei a tradução mais apropriada ao caso.
El gran problema es que estacional es una palabra incluso bien usada en español, justamente para referirse a lo que ocurre en determinadas estaciones del año, pero no existe el sustantivo "estacionalidad". Y "ocurrencias estacionales"... mmm, no me suena, por lo menos en Chile, nunca lo escuché...
De cualquier manera te lo agradezco muchísimo y bueno, debatiendo el tema quizá lleguemos a algún sitio.


----------



## Vanda

Ah! sim, não é o primeiro neologismo que ainda não se encontra dicionarizado. Mas se você fizer uma pesquisa na internet verá que está sendo usada como sazonalidad. De qualquer forma, seria legal perguntar no fórum Sólo Español sobre o uso da palavra em espanhol.


----------



## Muñoz

Vanda, ahí ya me lo dijiste todo. Si está siendo usado, así mismo lo dejo y punto.
Mil gracias y te digo que cuentes conmigo para lo que necesites


----------



## sara_gdleon

podría ser algo así como por temporadas......


----------



## Titigari

Cómo puedo traducir esta palabra al español:
....vulneráveis aos efeitos da *sazonalidade*.


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido Titigari, 

Juntei seu _hilo_ ao acima sobre a mesma palavra.


----------



## Titigari

Muchas gracias Vanda!!


----------



## Nanon

Hola a todos:
Se puede usar "estacionalidad" en este contexto: vean aquí algunos ejemplos.

Además... (redobles... buena noticia) esta palabra está en el DRAE.


----------



## Vanda

Fantástico, Nanon!!!


----------



## Nanon

De nada, Vanda. Eu confesso que usava a palavra em contextos mercadológicos... sem ter conferido que estava no DRAE (até hoje)!!!


----------

